

Linus Torvalds Admits He's Been Asked To Insert Backdoor Into Linux  - signa11
http://www.eweek.com/developer/linus-torvalds-talks-linux-development-at-linuxcon.html

======
dRiek
Seems like it was meant as a joke ...

~~~
Slackwise
From Ars Technica's article on Linus' talk at LinuxCon:

> A couple of final notes: The panelists were asked if they've been approached
> by the US government to insert a back door into the Linux kernel. Torvalds
> said no while nodding his head, drawing a laugh.

[http://arstechnica.com/information-
technology/2013/09/linus-...](http://arstechnica.com/information-
technology/2013/09/linus-torvalds-worries-about-how-linux-will-handle-the-end-
of-moores-law/)

Very clearly a joke. This is total linkbait crap.

